# Best Hooks



## Indigo Flats (Jul 6, 2005)

What is the best style hooks (circle, kahle, regular) and size for big cats?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

circle


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I use Eagle Claw 5/0 circles on all my jugs. Circles provide a much higher hook up ratio, due to the passive set and you have no gut hooks. All hooked in the mouth.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

5/0 circles for eaters, go with bigger when fishing for trophies. Wider gap in the circle makes it easier to put a big chunk of bait on there (or a big live bait) and gives more bite into a bigger jaw, plus less likely to straighten out.


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

We use eagle claw stanless 8-0, to 9-0 hooks, when setting drop lines, for yellows, we like perch, carp, and mud cats, from 5 inches to 8 inches long. Have used circle hooks before, and they seemed to work good also. One thing with circle hooks, when hes hooked, he is hooked good most of the time.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Would agree, bigger is better when trophy fishing or using reall big live baits. However, have caught fish from 12" to 40+ lbs. on 5/0.


----------



## Indigo Flats (Jul 6, 2005)

It appears that circle is the way to go. No one uses kahle hooks?


----------



## albertking (Nov 2, 2005)

kahle hooks are good also ... i use some for r&r ... only reason i don't use them for set lines is cuz they ain't availabvle in large stainless steel


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Kahle hooks are great for rod and reel. However, #1 they are designed to be set with a rod, and #2 on jugs or trotlines they tend to get swallowed and gut-hook a lot of fish. Gut hooking is a pain and makes it impossible to CPR big fish (if that's your deal). Circle hooks are designed for passive (do nothing) hook-set and don't gut hook fish. They are always hooked in the mouth and very seldom come off once hooked.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Also on Kahle hooks, I've seen several get straightened out on big fish. Both rod and reel (heavy tackle redfish) and mostly on jugs. I haven't found any that have thick enough wire to avoid this, and it seems like their shape and bend lends itself to opening up.

I've seen 40 pounders caught on 5/0's too, but I've also seen them pull out when a big fish spun and also seen them start to straighten. I have a good mix in my leaders. About half are 5/0 heavy wire circles, the other half are a really wide gapped 7/0-8/0 for bigger baits. I have som 10/0's that I use occaisionally.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Now see I am going to have to get around some of you professional cat hunters because I just use hooks...maybe circle...maybe Kahle...maybe worm hook....this weekend kinda went what hook i could get my hand on went on the line. And to top it all off the line broke after I got it all set up. So now I have to go Hook each end of the line....


----------



## Flatcat (Nov 22, 2005)

I like the Eagle Claw 4/0 Wide Bend for cut bait for blues.Have caught 30 lb. blues on them.I stick w/ Gamakatsu 8/0(4x)circles for flatheads because they'll accomadate a nice sized bream.You can buy them in bulk at CatfishConnectioncom.My dad used the kahle for years with alot pulled straight in the Pee Dee River.


----------



## Bob (May 21, 2004)

I use Eagle Claw Khale hooks all the time. On my smaller rod/reels I have had a 4/0 bend a little on a 21 pound flathead. I use 7/0 now and have never had a problem(320 penn gti, tiger rods, 60 lb. line). I even landed my biggest flathead(62 pounds) this year and the hook did fine. I have some of the king claws in 10/0 but have only used them once when I had about an 11 inch bream to use for bait. 
I don't limbline or trotline anymore but when I did I used eagle claw circle hooks from 13/0-16/0. They worked well with some huge baits.


----------



## Indigo Flats (Jul 6, 2005)

I have found a different style of hook that appears to have all the advantages of the Kahle but is stronger. It is the Matsuo Sickle hook. Instead of having gentle bends in the hook it is bent at angles that increase the strength. I have it in the 7/0 Sickle Octopus style. It is off set and red in color. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

My two cents, Circle hooks are the way to go. Especially lazer sharps by eagle claw.


----------



## greyloon (Sep 30, 2006)

For my drift fishing, I like Kahles, usually in 5/0 or 6/0. I've had no problems with them. However, I usually also run one float line, sometimes two. On those, I use 7/0 Gamatsu Octupus Circles as I'm using big baits. Circle work well, but Kahles do a good job and I can buy 50 Kahles for the price of two small packs of Gamatsu's.


----------

